# pleased with new sig !



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i made it originaly for a black background so it looks better that way ( with the glow showing better ) but ill post both



















dont click attached images... its just the same pics


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

That's one of the best sigs you've made Norway, I love it.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Fuckin fantastic, too bad it's Dida


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

nice work


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

That's awesome man, realy nice. what's up with his right hand?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

jbritt said:


> That's awesome man, realy nice. what's up with his right hand?


yeah its weird. he holds his hand in a very awkward position.

ps thanks all


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I love this sig but its not really being done justice here it looks way better centered on that black background rather than tucked in the corner like that,


----------

